# Best HGH, bang for buck??



## REXORE (Apr 4, 2010)

are any hgh not made in america worth a shit? Caues 500-600 a kit is mucho buck!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 4, 2010)

We have sometimes offers buy 2 kits and receive 3 kits!


----------



## downtown (Apr 4, 2010)

how many ui's come in the kit?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 4, 2010)

We sale EuroHormones, 80iu kit!


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 4, 2010)

there are some excellent GH's from china, and some pretty good ones, and a lot of fakes. Also alot of 4iu vials being sold as 10iu, it's all about trust when ordering chinese GH.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 4, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> there are some excellent GH's from china, and some pretty good ones, and a lot of fakes. Also alot of 4iu vials being sold as 10iu, it's all about trust when ordering chinese GH.


 
how can u tell the 4 from the 10?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 4, 2010)

The best kits in the world are made right here in the USA.  Serostim, by Serono.  Stongest stuff I have ever found, and it's all I'll ever use.

/V


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 5, 2010)

REXORE said:


> are any hgh not made in america worth a shit? Caues 500-600 a kit is mucho buck!




Hygene and Jins are good from China.
Any euro HGH is same quality as Yankee HGH for sure.
Dong pharma growth from Korea works good.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 5, 2010)

Our HGH we sale is from Europe!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 5, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Hygene and Jins are good from China.
> Any euro HGH is same quality as Yankee HGH for sure.
> Dong pharma growth from Korea works good.



No.  With the "Yankee" HGH, I can keep 20 boxes of my HGH in my closet, and one tiny little bottle in my fridge.  

When I reconsitute the mix, it's at it's strongest level.  European stuff or ANY generic has to be kept stored in the fridge, going from hot-cold will degrade potency.  Sero does NOT have to be kept stored in the fridge, they have a unique patent on their product and no other HGH has it.  

The kit is also very unique and contians the solution to mix your HGH, holograms, vac sealed packages with lot# and exp dates.  Can't copy this shit.

/V


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 5, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> No. With the "Yankee" HGH, I can keep 20 boxes of my HGH in my closet, and one tiny little bottle in my fridge.
> 
> When I reconsitute the mix, it's at it's strongest level. European stuff or ANY generic has to be kept stored in the fridge, going from hot-cold will degrade potency. Sero does NOT have to be kept stored in the fridge, they have a unique patent on their product and no other HGH has it.
> 
> ...


 

Nice, will take a looksie, next hgh cycle.  propbably close to impossible for me to find tho.  Right now im on "blue box" somatropin and hardcore growth somatropin..both seem pretty good


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sero is usually prescribed to aids wasting folks, so yeah...it's a bitch to come by without paying an arm and a leg!

/V


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 5, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Sero is usually prescribed to aids wasting folks, so yeah...it's a bitch to come by without paying an arm and a leg!
> 
> /V


 

im one for quality but i cant see me spending more than 5$/iu.  Unless of course i had deeeeep pockets


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> im one for quality but i cant see me spending more than 5$/iu.  Unless of course i had deeeeep pockets



That's insane.  I pay about 1/2 that.

/V


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 5, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> That's insane. I pay about 1/2 that.
> 
> /V


 
I guess i havent been in the game long enough to make those kinda contacts....

Yeah, thats for one box....would have been smarter for me to buy mulptiple boxes and pay much less....next time i guess


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> I guess i havent been in the game long enough to make those kinda contacts....
> 
> Yeah, thats for one box....would have been smarter for me to buy mulptiple boxes and pay much less....next time i guess



Hey don't forget, with Seros....you get 126iu per kit as opposed to the normal 100iu per kit that most other companies make.  That's about 26% more! lol  And yes, if you use the stuff year round it's always best to buy in bulk.


/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 5, 2010)

web addey


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 6, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> No.  With the "Yankee" HGH, I can keep 20 boxes of my HGH in my closet, and one tiny little bottle in my fridge.
> 
> When I reconsitute the mix, it's at it's strongest level.  European stuff or ANY generic has to be kept stored in the fridge, going from hot-cold will degrade potency.  Sero does NOT have to be kept stored in the fridge, they have a unique patent on their product and no other HGH has it.
> 
> ...




What HGH are you referring to?
Serono HGH Saizen from Switzerland?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 6, 2010)

US! 


/V


----------



## Dusters (Apr 6, 2010)

You can find good deals on Riptropin.  I've never used it, but I heard it's good!


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 6, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Hey don't forget, with Seros....you get 126iu per kit as opposed to the normal 100iu per kit that most other companies make. That's about 26% more! lol And yes, if you use the stuff year round it's always best to buy in bulk.
> 
> 
> /V


 

Even better!, thanks vic.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 7, 2010)

So it is Serono HGH Saizen?
This was developed in Switzerland.

Best chemicals for HGH comes from USA, but products are made equal in Europe or US.
Even some Chinese are buying chemicals for HGH raw from US


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2010)

Dear guys, we can do offer buy 2 kits and receive 3 kits!
we can add as gift in that offer also t3 60 tabs and 50tans t4!

best-regards WP


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 7, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> So it is Serono HGH Saizen?
> This was developed in Switzerland.
> 
> Best chemicals for HGH comes from USA, but products are made equal in Europe or US.
> Even some Chinese are buying chemicals for HGH raw from US




Yes, the Swiss owned company named Serono has three HGH products.  Saizen, Serostim, and Zorbtive.  ALL are made by Mouse Cell Technology.

/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 7, 2010)

Gene Science of china has good stuff too top notch..= to the us brands...


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2010)

Kexing was a very popular budget GH for awhile, but 10-20% of people do get some welts/reactions from it.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 7, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Kexing was a very popular budget GH for awhile, but 10-20% of people do get some welts/reactions from it.



That's cause kexing is 192aa.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> That's cause kexing is 192aa.



Correct.  Wrong sequence. We want it 191aa!  


/V


----------



## jacks (Oct 30, 2010)

World-Pharma - you mentioned that you could do 3 kits of gh for price of 2.. is that deal still available? what type of gh?


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 30, 2010)

how do you guys rate KIEFE blue tops..? anybody ever used ?


----------



## tjsulli (Nov 1, 2010)

jacks said:


> World-Pharma - you mentioned that you could do 3 kits of gh for price of 2.. is that deal still available? what type of gh?


bump


----------



## fredlabrute (Nov 1, 2010)

My favorite are kefeis cause of the ratio quality vs price and hygetroprins when just considering quality of the product...


----------

